# Watson: 4-5 months



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I haven't posted pictures of Watson since I got him in October, partly because I'm not much of a photographer. My parents visited for Thanksgiving and Christmas and my dad took a ton of pictures. Enjoy!


First, Thanksgiving, when he was 4 months old:


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

One more from Thanksgiving:












And now some from Christmas:


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Ignore my husband's ridiculous outfit and beard. I love Watson's face in this pic when he saw my dad coming down the path to take his picture.




















And I'm bravely posting a couple with me. I just love his face in the last one!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

precious so handsome and can see the baby still in him


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Such a pretty puppy. Love the movement shots. How's conformation training going?


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Such a pretty puppy. Love the movement shots. How's conformation training going?


Hah! Not so hot. I'm still working on stand, because if you even look his direction he sits. I have been working a lot on handling for grooming though, because he's wiggly and mouthy.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

He is absolutely handsome, growing up nicely. I lovelovelove that last picture of you and him! I agree, his face is great. He looks hilariously joyful!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

PatriciafromCO said:


> precious so handsome and can see the baby still in him


Thanks! Sometimes I think he looks all grown up (some people thought he was an adult cocker spaniel when he was 4 months) and other days he looks like such a puppy.




Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> He is absolutely handsome, growing up nicely. I lovelovelove that last picture of you and him! I agree, his face is great. He looks hilariously joyful!


He's such a happy little dog - I think that picture captured it so well. He's really good at the sad spaniel looks when he wants something though. lol


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> He is absolutely handsome, growing up nicely. I lovelovelove that last picture of you and him! I agree, his face is great. He looks hilariously joyful!


I couldn't have said it better! He is a looker. Reminds me a little of the former boss's English Springer Spaniel (but he is black and white).


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

cookieface said:


> I couldn't have said it better! He is a looker. Reminds me a little of the former boss's English Springer Spaniel (but he is black and white).


Thanks! He really is the best little pup.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

He is so cute!! Beyond that puppy cuteness I see such a handsome boy too. He has a very sweet look to him.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

He's just absolutely stunning!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Watson is gorgeous! He has such a sweet look on his face .....  He is growing up nicely.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Sibe, upendismom, and Abbylynn, thanks for the kind comments! He's very sweet, until he's being evil and bitey. Haha. He's going to be the sweetest adult dog though once he's out of the teenager stage.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

He is so precious! Love those shots; he looks great against a white background!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

ADORABLE!! I have a springer in my 4-h class, man what a live wire!! my mom was late picking me up after class one day and the springer and bentley were playing and for the first time ever a dog gave him a run for his money,lol.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

momtolabs said:


> ADORABLE!! I have a springer in my 4-h class, man what a live wire!! my mom was late picking me up after class one day and the springer and bentley were playing and for the first time ever a dog gave him a run for his money,lol.


Yeah, ESS are crazy! Welshies are actually much more laid back than ESS, in my experience, though a similar happy go lucky personality. My friend has a field bred ESS and she's adorable and very sweet, but boy is she hyper! Watson is actually pretty mellow, for a puppy. During play time at the end of puppy class, he'd often walk away from the wrestling and check out the people because the other puppies were biting his ears too hard. lol He loves to tackle other dogs, but he's kind of a big baby about rough play. 

There is a brittany in his classes (another breed we very seriously considered) who is the same age and her owners say that she never stops moving and playing at home. I'm glad we ended up with a laid back pup.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

DJEtzel said:


> He is so precious! Love those shots; he looks great against a white background!


Thanks! I just love his coloring. I can't wait until his adult coat grows in more because it's such a pretty deep color.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

elrohwen said:


> Yeah, ESS are crazy! Welshies are actually much more laid back than ESS, in my experience, though a similar happy go lucky personality. My friend has a field bred ESS and she's adorable and very sweet, but boy is she hyper! Watson is actually pretty mellow, for a puppy. During play time at the end of puppy class, he'd often walk away from the wrestling and check out the people because the other puppies were biting his ears too hard. lol He loves to tackle other dogs, but he's kind of a big baby about rough play.
> 
> There is a brittany in his classes (another breed we very seriously considered) who is the same age and her owners say that she never stops moving and playing at home. I'm glad we ended up with a laid back pup.


It seems like one of the biggest issues with the sporting dogs and retrievers now is having no on/off switch, being unable to settle in the house. 90% of people that join our dog park with these breeds do so because the dog doesn't stop moving at home, ever.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I won't be getting another "big" dog for several more years but have been looking into Springers. I have always liked them and after I handled one for a friend in an Obedience class, I remembered how much I liked them. She has two full sisters from different litters and the older one of the two has always been very laid back, the younger has always been wild.

I knew what a Welsh Springer was but had never really seen one except in pictures of breeds. I may have to look into them as I sure like yours and their temperament if most are like Watson. It is fun looking into other breeds and it would not be for many years down the road, as long as I have Susie. She is just eight years old but ageing pretty fast probably because she is half Bernese.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

DJEtzel said:


> It seems like one of the biggest issues with the sporting dogs and retrievers now is having no on/off switch, being unable to settle in the house. 90% of people that join our dog park with these breeds do so because the dog doesn't stop moving at home, ever.


I think you're right about that. I've met more brittany people recently who say the same thing and I'm glad we didn't get one, though the one I knew growing up and the one DH had were great dogs. There's also an 8 month old golden in our class (didn't take puppy classes with her, so I'm not sure how she was when younger) and she's a nut. Also super sweet, but she just vibrates with energy all the time. Her owner always had GSDs and rotties and said she's never experienced anything like the energy of her golden.

We also know someone with a GSP who climbed 10ft into a tree. lol The more stories I hear, the more glad I am that we went with Welshies. Watson will sleep on my lap the entire weekend, only waking up for a couple walks and some play time in the evening. He's going to be a very mellow older dog, I think.

He was the second quietest in his litter, so I'm curious to see how the wild child puppy turned out. His breeder kept her, so I'll get to meet her this summer. I have a feeling she'll still have a good off switch, judging by the parents.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Kyllobernese said:


> I knew what a Welsh Springer was but had never really seen one except in pictures of breeds. I may have to look into them as I sure like yours and their temperament if most are like Watson. It is fun looking into other breeds and it would not be for many years down the road, as long as I have Susie. She is just eight years old but ageing pretty fast probably because she is half Bernese.


I'd be happy to answer any questions you might have! I hadn't really heard about them either until I started my breed search and a co-worker of a friend recommended them. I'm completely sold - they really are the best dogs for us. I love the velcro personality. 

Have you posted pictures of Susie? I only remember seeing your little dogs, but I just love Berners.


----------



## Tahnyr (Aug 16, 2011)

As soon as I saw these pictures I knew I just had to reply! My heart melted at the instant I saw them! I had a WSS growing up, from about 7 years old until two years ago when we had to let him go; he was 12. Such a wonderful, beautiful breed. Absolutely an outdoor dog, and active (like all springers!) but it looks like you know your stuff! Just stunning! Again, these pictures just caught me. There are *not* very many of us that can say we've owned a Welsh Springer Spaniel!  I have a big mastiff cross now, but if I were ever to own a property of a decent size I would absolutely get a WSS again.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Tahnyr said:


> As soon as I saw these pictures I knew I just had to reply! My heart melted at the instant I saw them! I had a WSS growing up, from about 7 years old until two years ago when we had to let him go; he was 12. Such a wonderful, beautiful breed. Absolutely an outdoor dog, and active (like all springers!) but it looks like you know your stuff! Just stunning! Again, these pictures just caught me. There are *not* very many of us that can say we've owned a Welsh Springer Spaniel!  I have a big mastiff cross now, but if I were ever to own a property of a decent size I would absolutely get a WSS again.


That is awesome! I've never met a Welshie owner besides breeders and such. I'd love to see pictures of yours. They really are such special dogs and I can't believe more people don't have them. Do you know who your dog's breeder was?


----------



## ShelterPups (Jan 3, 2013)

Watson is so handsome. His coloring is fantastic and besides all that he's down right cute!


----------

